# Good thing there's a warranty... x27 Fiskars



## Bster13 (Jan 27, 2013)

View attachment 276021
View attachment 276022


I've probably split 3 cords with it. Wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary when it broke. Went to a big box store and bought a fiberglass splitting ax to get me through the weekend, performed about the same. Now I know, lesson learned.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 27, 2013)

*As I understand it*

you have to split about 8 cords of wood before the proper way of using it magicly comes to you. You must be using it wrong, get another and keep splitting, grasshopper.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 31, 2013)

I owned one for less than a week before mine broke in the same spot. 8 business days later new axe at my door. At least the warranty is good


----------



## Bster13 (Jan 31, 2013)

True, I put in my warranty today actually (don't do it via the website, they get "lost" I am told over the phone). I emailed [email protected] with details and today got a shipping notice.



derbyguy said:


> I owned one for less than a week before mine broke in the same spot. 8 business days later new axe at my door. At least the warranty is good


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 31, 2013)

I did mine via the website warranty claim and got a email right after stating unless there is any questions I will receive my replacement in 12 to 15 business days. I thought it went great


----------



## trailmaker (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been using several different Fiskars axes for years without any breakage. I also haven't heard of many Fiskars failures in any of the various forums I subscribe to. Seems rare, hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 3, 2013)

*surprised*

I've got no complaints about the Fiskars axes 25 and 27.Split a lot of wood ,wedge pounding trees over,etc.Drove over the handle with the skidder.Grrrr.Bent right back,nary a scratch.


----------



## zogger (Feb 8, 2013)

Thats just strange..you get to keep the broken parts?


----------



## LumberJackper (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a 27 less than two weeks mine broke in the same spot. Thought maybe it was my fault left mine out in the cold went to split a piece of wood and my handle broke. Warranty time for me.


----------

